# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  درس االتلوين الجزئي ..}

## آنسة دراقة

*السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

درس التلوين الجزئي
درس سهل وحلو
اتمنى اشوف تطبيقات الاعضاء

**** 

منقووووووول*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
درس مفيد يوضح فايدة فرشاة الهستوري بالذات لمن يجهل اهميتها
تشكري على الجهود
ينقل للقسم المناسب
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

تسلمي عزف الرموووووووش
ع الدرس .

----------


## روحانيات

يسلمووووووووو


خيتو


يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

